# How Pittman-Robertson funds are distributed



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinda interesting:

http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie...iceProvidesBilliontoStateWildlifeAgencies.php


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

That there is why hunting and fishing is conservation. Without out it some state agencies would be crippled.


----------

